# If You Are Looking for a New Laptop, Read This First



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you are looking for advice selecting a laptop, please include the answers to these questions in your post.

__________
Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the laptop?


Screen: What size screen do you want, and do you need widescreen?


Brands: Are there any brands you want or don't want to buy?


Mobility: How much will you need and how long does the battery need to last?


Durability: Does this laptop need to be sturdy or durable/semi-durable?


Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this laptop and if so, how much?


Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?


Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or multimedia encoding?


Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?


Optical Media: Will you need to burn any optical media like CDs or DVDs?


Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?


Location: What country do you live in?
__________

These will help us better select a laptop that is right for you. Thank you.


----------

